# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Вечеринка в стиле 80-х

## ledita

Здравствуйте. Помогите! Я начинающая тамада. Поступил заказ провести вечеринку 80-х, а как не знаю. Может быль кто-нибудь проводил?
Подскажите, пожалуйста, примерный сценарий. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ладушка

Для начинающего   по дате регистрации  не скажешь.
Регистрация: 23.02.2008
Адрес: Днепропетровск
Сообщений: 1
Поблагодарили: 0 
Я вот тоже - начинающая.

----------


## ledita

А что, по вашему мнению, если я давно зарегистровалась значит у меня огромный опыт проведения мероприятий?

----------


## Ясмин

*ledita*, по какому поводу вечеринка? Состав гостей?

----------


## Януська

> А что, по вашему мнению, если я давно зарегистровалась значит у меня огромный опыт проведения мероприятий?


а вы не хамите уважаемым людям тут!

----------


## Ладушка

> А что, по вашему мнению, если я давно зарегистровалась значит у меня огромный опыт проведения мероприятий?
> __________________


 Ваш опыт проведения мероприятий мне к сожалению неизвестен. Откуда? Если у вас только одно сообщение? Но уверенна, что опыт  нахождения материала у вас уже достаточен.
По моему мнению. Вам уважаемая *ledita* просто лень искать материал ( а он имеется на форуме) гораздо легче создать  новую тему и ждать


> примерный сценарий


 У нас  много добрых и отзывчивых людей. Вам обязательно пришлют.  
  Похвально, что вы знаете слово  



> пожалуйста,


Удачи!

----------


## гунька

У меня есть только это. Конечно, это не для вечеринки, но, может, сама идея пригодится.Сценарий праздника «День молодежи»
«СТАРЫЕ ПЕСНИ О ГЛАВНОМ»
(Звучит мелодия)
1вед.:	Добрый день, дорогие друзья!
2вед.:	С праздником вас!
Вместе: 	С днем Молодежи!
1вед.:		Пусть солнце светит веселей,
		И лето пусть цветет…
			Гуляет юность в этот день
			И радует народ!
2вед.:				И даже если кто-то стар,
				Припомнит в день такой,
				Как юным был и как мечтал
			О счастье всей душой.
1вед.:		Пусть в этот день сияет свет
		И тает мгла, как дым,
		Ведь ничего прекрасней нет
Вместе:	Быть просто молодым!
1вед.:	На наш праздник пришла Глава нашего поселка Валентина Александровна Халимова. Ей слово.
(Выступление Главы)
(Звучит музыка)
(В киоске появляется продавец пластинок. Выходит дворник, метет площадку)
Продавец:	Здравствуй Кузьмич! Все метешь?
Дворник:	Привет, привет, мету, а ты чего такой нарядный сегодня?
Продавец:	А у меня, Кузьмич, сегодня день особенный, поступление эксклюзивной коллекции «Старые песни о главном».
Дворник:	Во, блин, а что за песни такие?
Продавец:	Лучшие песни, Кузьмич, про любовь, про молодость, про лето…
Дворник:	Про лето? А, я знаю, песня классная, помнишь, её ещё Пугачева пела?
Продавец:	Ну, конечно, «Звездное лето», слушаем и танцуем вместе с Валентиной Барышниковой.
(Звездное лето)
(На сцену выбегает встревоженная мать:)
Мать:	О, Боже мой! Уж наступило утро, а дочка где? Ох, настали времена! Все эти бары, дискотеки – ужас! Нет, приструнить девчонку я должна!
Дочь:	(появляется, напевая модный мотив):
	Мамуль, привет! Ну что тебе не спится?
Мать:	Уснешь, когда родная дочь…
Дочь:	Да ладно, мам!
	У нас поселок тихий, не столица,
	В 17 – не сидеть же по домам!
Мать:	И нам 17 было, но мы знали – 
	Нельзя болтаться где-то до утра…
Дочь:	Подумать можно, ты и не бывала
	В те годы дальше своего двора!
Мать:	Да я в те годы…
	Господи, те годы…
	Качели, звон гитар, черемух цвет…
	Постой, куда ты разговор уводишь?
Дочь:	В тот двор, где было вам 17 лет!
Мать:	Семнадцать лет… Конец семидесятых.
Дочь:	И ты, девчонка тоньше тростника…
	Вздыхают со всего двора ребята…
Мать:	Нет, больше! Все мальчишки городка!
	Как жаль, ушли те годы без возврата,
	Ах, если б вновь…
Дочь:	О чем же разговор?
	Пускай закружит вихрь 80-х
	Тебя, меня и старенький наш двор!
(Песня «Первый поцелуй» В. Барышникова, Р. Деликанов)
Дочь:	Ну, как, похоже или не похоже?
Мать:	Как той весною… По уши влюблен в меня Володька… Я немножко тоже, ах, этот старый двор… И старый дом… Счастьем дышит каждое окно…
(Песня «Московские окна» А. Макаренко)
(К киоску подходит Н. Макаренко)
Наталья:	Скажите, а Пугачева есть?
Продавец:	(подает пластинку) Вот держите!
Наталья:	О, не отрекаются любя!
(Песня «Не отрекаются любя» Н. Макаренко)
Дворник:	(продавцу) А знаешь, я в свое время песни иностранные любил, давно это было, а теперь и память не та, мотив помню, а слова забыл.
Продавец:	Так напой же!
Дворник:	(неразборчиво напевает)
Продавец:	Децл, что ли?
Дворник:	Да нет же! (Думает). Ура, вспомнил!
Продавец:	Ну, так  вперед и с песней!
(«Братец Луи»)
(«Ты мой хлеб»)
Продавец:	Да, вот раньше времена были! А песни какие добрые пели!
Дворник:	Да, песни классные были! Вот одна из них!
(«Соловьиная роща» ансамбль «Ветер надежды»)
Продавец:	Слышь, Кузьмич, сколько лет листву тут метешь, наверное много на своем веку повидал? Расскажи, раньше в ресторан трудно было попасть?



Дворник:	О! Брат ты мой, интересное времечко было: бывало, швейцару пятерочку за лацкан воткнешь, проскользнешь в ресторан, а тут – танцы, живая музыка! И песню, песню на заказ любимую! Вот, блин, как же она, никак не вспомню! Что ей заказал тогда? А-а, вот она (берет пластинку)
(«Музыка нас связала» В. Барышникова, Н. Макаренко)
Дочь:	Как славно пели с этой девицей!
Мать:	О, с ней бывало, пели до утра…
	Моя подружка – первая певица,
	Ну, и вторая модница двора.
Дочь:	А кто же первая?
Мать:	Она перед тобою!
Дочь:	Ну, мать, ты так добьешь меня совсем. Эх, если б увидать тебя такою! Как в те года!
Мать:	Ну что же – нет проблем! 
Исчезнуть ненадолго мне придется, 
	Но пусть с тобою песня остается!
(«Ты не ангел» В. Питреев)
(«Девочка синеглазая» Р. Деликанов)
(«Самая-самая» Е. Дворянова)
(Появляется учительница)
Учительница:	Так, девочки, директор школы поставил задачу: летний бал в лучшем виде. На балу будет комиссия из отдела народного образования. Иметь опрятный вид, юбки ниже колен, губы не красить. Подобрать музыку, собрать букеты – попросите дворника Юрия Кузьмича – он поможет. Да, пожалуйста, без заигрываний с мальчиками и без поцелуйчиков… (Уходит)
Дев.:	Да, подобрать музыку… Легко сказать.
Продавец:	Девчата, а хотите я вам классную песню подскажу?
(«Царевна-несмеяна» В. Питреев)

Дев.:	Дара какая. Дождичка бы!
Продавец:	Щас сделаем!
(«Дожди» Ю. Кондрашов)
Дев.:	Ну вот, сразу осень вспомнилась. Про неё и спою!
(«Осенний джаз» Е. Бобрикова)
Продавец:	Ну, что, Кузьмич, давай тряхнем с тобой стариной, споем!
(«Люди встречаются» В. Питреев, Р. Деликанов)
(Выходит мать в мини-юбке)
Дочь:	О, мы ещё такого не видели: чтоб ты и в мини?! Ну, завал!
Мать:	Так мы же эту моду открывали, 
Верней, не открывали – пробивали, 
Все выше, выше юбки обрезали,
	Старушек убивая наповал!
	Сломив упрямство бастионы мам,
	Решительно открыли мы колени…
Дочь:		За подвиг этот ваш спасибо вам
		От всех девчачьих новых поколений!
		И как девчонки время проводили?
Мать:	О, чуть не каждый день в кино ходили!
Дочь:	В кино? Какая скука, Боже мой!
Мать:	Эх, ты, на фильмы мчались мы гурьбой, 
	Ах, эти фильмы! Переполнен зал,
	Кругом друзей, подруг, знакомых лица,
	А тот, кто заставляет сердце биться, 
	Уселся где-то сбоку… Гаснет свет…
	Его не видишь, как ни косишь глаз.
	Но фильм уже захватывает нас,
	Там, на экране, юный Харатьян
	И фильм про «Розыгрыш», про школьный бал.
	И эту песню посвящаем вам, 
Всем бывшим и сегодняшним выпускникам!
(«Когда уйдем со школьного двора» Р. Деликанов)
Продавец:	О, вы гляньте, Валентина идет! Ой, помню, как она дружка моего, Димку Морозова, любила! Такая любовь была!
(«Морозов» В. Барышникова)
(Выходит учительница)
Учительница:	Опять одни признания, опять любовь, ну где же песни про Родину?... (задумывается)  Хотя, про любовь я бы еще послушала. Ах, как я 20 лет назад любила! Зима была, холодно, а мы с ним гуляли по зимнему саду, и так нам было жарко от этого светлого чувства! 
(«Зимний сад» В. Барышникова, Н. Макаренко)
Продавец:	Да, какие раньше песни были, заслушаешься! Одна вот эта только чего стоит! Споем?
(«Кто тебе сказал» В. Питреев)
(Выходит учительница)
Учительница:	О, Володя! Егоркин! Ты ли это? Тебя и не узнать! Возмужал! Вырос!
Продавец:	Здравствуйте, Татьяна Ивановна! Как я рад вас видеть!
Учительница:	Школу-то не забыл еще? Свой 10-а?
Продавец: 	Разве можно это забыть! А ведь я  тогда, 20 лет назад, для вас песню сочинил!
Учительница:	Правда? Ну, так может, ты её сейчас и споешь?
Продавец:	Конечно! Для вас – все, что угодно!
(«Студентка-практикантка» В. Питреев)
Учительница:	Хорошая песня, Егоркин, спасибо!
Продавец:	Ну, а вы как, Татьяна Ивановна? Небось, замужем, и муж олигарх?
Учительница:	Да, что ты, Володя, муж у меня – простой бухгалтер!
(«Бухгалтер» Е. Бобрикова, И. Велялина)
(«Не волнуйтесь, тетя» Р. Деликанов)
(«Король Оранжевое лето» Ю. Кондрашов)
(«Привет» Р. Деликанов)
Дочь:	Смотри, забыл кто-то возле киоска пластинок стопку прямо на окне. Вот верхний диск, –  ох, мама, и тяжелый! Заигран как!
Мать:	А ну-ка, дай-ка мне! 
О, помню, заведут его на танцах, 
На месте устоять никто не мог. 
	И вздрагивал заснувший городок,
	И думал: нынче рухнет танцплощадка
	От топота двух сотен ног!
(«Фаина» Р. Деликанов, Ю. Кондрашов)
(Д. Сойнова)
(«Ты мне не снишься» Р. Деликанов, В. Питреев)
Дочь:	Замолкла музыка.
	Ну вот и перепеты
	Те песни нашей юности. Вернись
	Сквозь вихрь событий и десятилетий
	Во взрослую сегодняшнюю жизнь!
Мать:	А ты в свою!
	Мы больше не найдем
	Друг друга в этой жизни…
Дочь:	Да, я знаю:
	Мы много в этой жизни обретем.
Мать:	И неизбежно что-то потеряем.
(«Старинные часы» Д. Сойнова)
(На сцене все участники)
Юра:	И все же… Как нам ярко светит 
	Из ваших тех далеких лет,
	Пробив пласты тысячелетий,
	Любви и дружбы первый свет.
	Что нынче в нашей жизни свято?
	Но в этот вечер веришь вновь,
	Что, как в конце 80-х,
	Воскреснут вера и любовь!
(Песня «Не надо печалиться» трио «Хорошее настроение»)

----------

Irenka-da (26.04.2021), Леди N (16.06.2022)

----------


## Мариyf

есть сценарий в стиле 70-х! Может, что-то переделаете под 80-е.


Сценарий 
Празднования Нового года
«Голубой огонек 70-х».
Ведущие (мужчина и девушка) одетые в стилизованные костюмы. (по моде 70-х г.)   



Выход ведущих.

-Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Мы рады приветствовать вас сегодня на вечере новогоднем! 

-Новый год- самый весёлый, яркий и радостный праздник! Его любят и взрослые и дети, и каждый отмечает его по-своему...

-А вы знаете, что перед Новым годом был проведен социологический опрос на тему «Где встречают Новый год россияне?»

-И где же?

- На вопрос «где встречают Новый год россияне», были получены следующие ответы: 
Под елкой – 8 %
Под столом – 20 %
Под майонезом – 32%
Под каблуком у жены – 17 %
Под присмотром органов правопорядка – 23 %

-Нам с вами, дорогие друзья, повезло, потому что мы празднуем Новый год в ночном клубе «Куба» на «Голубом огоньке в стиле 70-х»!

- Дорогие друзья, предлагаем вам (несмотря на то, что на носу 2008 год) окунуться в атмосферу 70-х и вспомнить, всё, что у вас ассоциируется с этим «золотым» временем. Устроим аукциона.
(объясняет правила уакциона)
 Победитель получает «презент» из 70-х.

Конкурс - аукцион
«Ностальгический момент»

Вручение подарка победителю 
(бутылка пива «Жигулевское») 

Кстати, дорогие друзья, вы с удивительной точностью составили анонс нашей Новогодней ночи «Голубой огонек 70-х». 


Конкурс «Битва за лимон»:

-Дорогие друзья, предлагают с честью проводить Старый год Свиньи - провести маленький «мозговой штурм» и заработать то, что не успели заработать в уходящем году. 

-Не секрет, что лучшая награда за работу – это деньги, а за работу мысли – это должны быть большие деньги. Допустим, миллион. Или как принято говорить сейчас «лимон».

- Но так как у нас «Голубой огонек в стиле 70-х», то и лимоны тоже будут только те, которые могли быть в те годы. Каждый правильный ответ оценивается в один лимон.

(Ведущие задают вопрос, на который есть несколько вариантов ответа. Эта игра скорее на быстроту реакции.) 

Вопросы:

1. «Какую песню исполняет Мягков к/ф «Ирония судьбы…»:
А). «Если у вас нету денег..»
Б). «Если у вас нету тещи…»
В). «Если у вас нету тети…»
Г). «Если у вас вообще ничего нет…»

2. Как называется новогодний телевизионный концерт:
А). Красный фанарик
Б). Желтая молния
В). Черный уголек
Г). Голубой огонек

3.Что наступает после Нового года:
А). похмелье
Б). грязная посуда
В). Амнезия
Г). 1 января

4. Кто растаял на костре в известной русской сказке:
А). получка
Б). Снежная королева
В). Снегурочка
Г). Снеговик

5. Какую фразу чаще всего произносят во время празднования Нового года:
А). «Ты меня уважаешь?»
Б). «Где я?»
В). «Танцуют все!»
Г). «С новым годом!»

6. Самый новогодний напиток:
А). рассол
Б). шампанское
В). Ёрш
Г). «Растишка»

7. Один из фильмов Эльдара Рязанова называется:
А). «Сдвиг по фазе»
Б). «Пикник на обочине»
В). «Зигзаг удачи»
Г). «Сто лет одиночества»

8. Самый любимый праздник россиян?
А). День взятия Бастилии
Б). пятница
В). Столетие со дня рождения лошади Буденного
Г). Новый год!

9. Как называется подведение итогов в конце года на работе?
А). Годовой отчет
Б). Последняя капля
В). Ужас, летящий на крыльях ночи
Г). Последний бой

10. В самой известной новогодней песне есть такие слова:
А). «Я не знаю, что мне делать с этою бедой»
Б). «В лесу родилась елочка»
В). «А маленькие часики смеются – тик-так»
Г). «Зайка моя, я твой зайчик»

11. Что традиционно складывают под елкой?
А). Пустые бутылки
Б). Перебравших гостей
В). Подарки
Г). Лыжи

Подведение итогов. Получивший большее количество лимонов объявляется Первым почетным миллионером 70-х.
(+ можно устроить Конкурс «Поедание лимонов на скорость»)

ТОСТ за проводы старого года:
               Надоевший старый год!
Слишком долго ты был с нами! 
Мы -тебя сейчас помянем 
И проводим до ворот.
Забирай с собой беду, 
И печали, и потери, 
Чтобы мы их не имели 
В наступающем году!
С Новым годом! С новым счастьем!	


- без кого же не обходится ни один Новый год – Без Деда Мороза.

-Ну, так что, хотите, чтобы пришёл Дед Мороз?  Никаких проблем. Тут даже волшебные слова не нужны. Нужно только ваше большое желание! Давайте позовём его вместе!

Гости 3 раза  зовут Деда Мороза.
Появление Деда Мороза .

-Ой, здравствуйте, люди добрые! Меня уже звали, или это галлюцинации с прошлого года? До сих пор в ушах стоит: "Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз!"

Д.М. общается с гостями, спрашивает, какой 2008 год по восточному календарю (желтой свиньи)

Ведущие предлагают всем, кто родился в год Крысы (1996, 1984, 1972,1960, 1948, 1936, 1924, 1912… ) встать, поднять бокалы и прокричать по очереди: «С новым годом!...» , «С новым счастьем!». 
И все вместе: «С новым годом! С новым счастьем!» 

Выборы Снегурочки:

- Дорогие друзья! Показалось мне или, в самом деле, на нашем празднике чего-то не хватает? 

- Давайте проверим. Гости есть? Есть. 
Стол накрыт? Накрыт.
Музыка играет? Играет.
Дед Мороз присутствует? Присутствует.
А где же Снегурочка?

-Точно, вот Снегурочки-то нам и не  хватает. А где же взять в самый Новый год Настоящую Снегурочку? Вы не знаете? Нет? А я знаю. Сейчас мы вместе выберем себе лучшую из всех возможных Снегурочек среди присутствующих на празднике женщин.

- Для этого нам потребуются претендентки на звание «Мисс Снегурочка 2008 года».

(Вызывают женщин из зала).

- Дорогие участницы, предлагаем вам сейчас представить вниманию публики лучший наряд сезона «Зима 2007-2008». Причем наряд должен состоять из предметов любимого цвета всех Снегурочек – голубого.


 1 Конкурс «Зимний прикид»:

(Несколько претенденток на звание Снегурочки должны собрать и одеть на себя держать в руках и т.д. как можно большее количество предметов голубого цвета).

-Дорогие друзья! Мы начинаем… нет, не КВН, а самое грандиозное шоу в мире – новогодний показ новой коллекции!

Шикарный показ мод «Голубой огонек».

-Дамы и господа. Нам предстоит нелегкая задача. С помощью аплодисментов выбрать «Самую голубую (в прямом смысле слова) Снегурочку 2008»!

По аплодисментам выбирается самая «голубая» (в прямом смысле слова) участница, которой присуждается звание Снегурочки.
Снегурочке надевают на голову диадему. 
Тост от Снегурочки.
 	2 вариант: «Объявление в газете: «Дамы и господа! Сделайте Новый Год для своих детей  незабываемым, пригласите к себе Деда Мороза!»
P.S. Господа, не обделяйте и себя в этот вечер в удовольствии – пригласите к себе Снегурочку». 


Конкурсы:
1.	«Клёши» (танцы в трусах под твист и шейк) и стриптиз 70-х 
2.	«Хиппи» (кто больше разместит сигарет на голове, в волосах)
3.	«Летка-енька» (как «Ламбада»)
4.	«Мышиный король» (откормить шарами)
5.	«Самый длинный Х»
6.	Добытчики («Бриллиантовая рука»)

----------

lalanya (21.12.2021), Леди N (16.06.2022), Лорик (14.01.2022)

----------


## ledita

Если Вы, ув. Януська, считаете, что встречать нового человека так как это сделала Ладушка, на этом форуме принято, то прошу прощения.:smile:

 Я вообще-то пою на свадьбах, корпоративах и т.д. А моя знакомая тамада попросила её заменить. Но она такие вечеринки не вела. А отказать неудобно.
Сказала провести несколько конкурсов и спеть в перерывах. А на меня здесь так накинулись.

Вы боитесь,что я заберу Ваш "кусок хлеба"?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Ув. Ладушка, я искала по форуму и потратила не один час, но мне как новичку трудно ориентироваться в таких больших объёмах информации. Как бы на моём месте поступили бы Вы?

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
*гунька*,
 Большое спасибо. доработаю и обязательно воспользуюсь.

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Спасибочки, Только не совсем понятно в чём смысл конкурсов.
:))


Конкурсы:
1. «Клёши» (танцы в трусах под твист и шейк) и стриптиз 70-х 

Это что раздевать людей надо?

2. «Хиппи» (кто больше разместит сигарет на голове, в волосах)
3. «Летка-енька» (как «Ламбада»)
4. «Мышиный король» (откормить шарами)
5. «Самый длинный Х»

?
6. Добытчики («Бриллиантовая рука»)
?

----------


## Ладушка

> встречать *нового* человека так как это сделала Ладушка, на этом форуме принято, то прошу прощения


Что такого было сделано?
Вашу дату регистрации сравнила со своей. :biggrin:
   Мы обе - новенькие.... Только вы  чуть раньше стали новенькой чем я.

*Добавлено через 38 минут*



> Как бы на моём месте поступили бы Вы?


Ув.*ledita*,     
  1.  Прежде чем браться за мероприятие я бы сначала подумала, что смогу предложить сама. ( Вы же не за бесплатно собираетесь  вести?). 
2. Потом сделала бы примерный набросок, как я себе это представляю (тем более, что вы - певица и хорошо  должны знать репертуар 80-х).

3. И ни в коем случае не стала бы  так резко реагировать  безобидную и вполне закономерную реакцию на  ваше заявление, что вы новенькая)))  
 Поверьте, есть  новенькие которых я очень даже  дружелюбно встречаю.   Тех, которые   приходят сюда с  открытым сердцем. И с желанием быть полезным хоть чуточку другим.
     Помню как сейчас  (почти два года назад)...   но это другая история.  Ваша же только начинается. Ещё раз - Удачи!

----------


## ledita

А чем же я заслужила такую встречу?!

Хочу быть полезной, но как и чем?
У меня есть куча минусовок, пишите, поделюсь.
:)))))))
А ещё куча детский литературы, но она здесь не в тему.
Кстате, зарегистрировалась я здесь до появления потомства пока было время, а после не получалось заходить.::smile:

----------


## Ладушка

> Вы боитесь,что я заберу Ваш "кусок хлеба"?


А вот это - зря. 
:wink:

----------


## ledita

Может кому пригодится.
Нашла на сайте Авторадио:
«Энциклопедия 80-х»
Слова и выражения из лексикона молодежи тех лет.
Сделаю в виде игры вопрос-ответ.

Так говорили человеку, который надоел своими просьбами, зачастую мелочными, но в большом количестве. *А шнурки тебе на погладить*

Плетеная сумка из толстых нитей в виде сетки. В большую авоську можно было запихнуть до 15-20 кг дефицитного товара. С авоськами часто ходили в магазин за кефиром и батоном. *Авоська*

Модная в 80-х годах болоневая куртка с мехом на капюшоне *Аляска*

Означает «пора убегать», то же, что и шухер. *Атас*

Деньги. *Бабки*

Магнитофон. *Балалайка*

Широкая, свободная одежда, чаще женское платье, получившее популярность благодаря Алле Пугачёвой. *Балахон* 

Широкие шорты. *Бермуды*

Милицейский «УАЗик». *Бобик* 

Джинсовая одежда, которую специально варили, чтобы она была в белых пятнышках. *Варёнка* 

Плохое вино. *Бормотуха* 

Выпить рюмку, бокал спиртного напитка. Тост: «Ну что, вздрогнем?» *Вздрогнуть* 

Применительно к советской торговле слово «выбросить» означает «выложить дефицит на прилавок или в торговый зал». Например: «В нашем магазине выбросили «докторскую» по 2,20». *Выбросить* 

Кольцо, составленное из семи тоненьких колечек с различным узором. *Неделька* 

Спортивная шапочка, верх которой напоминает гребешок. *Петушок* 

Отсутствие денег, еды или еще чего-нибудь. *Голяк* 

«Запорожец» старой марки. *Горбатый* 

Двуручная пила. *Дружба-2* 

Резиновые босоножки. *Мыльницы* 

Вареные джинсы-бананы с верблюдом на кармане. *Пирамиды* 

Достать что-то дифицитное(к нынешней жизни уже не относиться) из продуктов, одежды, техники и т.д., а так же куда-то устроиться или отдохнуть. *По блату* 

Одежда *Прикид* 

Родители. *Предки* 

Короткие, облегающие юбки. *Резинки*

Идти домой. «Пора цурюк на хауз» - пора домой. *Цурюк на хауз* 

Поторапливайся! *Цигель, цигель, ай-лю-лю!* 

Парень, ухажер, жених. *Хахаль* 

Заменяло выражение "хватит! ", "довольно! "ударение на "э".* Харэ* 

Два значения - «кушать» и «понимать». Например: «Похавали у кента», «Не прохавал тему». *Хавать* 

Что-то работает, или не работает. *Фурычит (не фурычит)* 

Т. е. все абсолютно безразлично. *Фиолетово* 

Флакон с одеколоном (обычно «Тройным»), который частенько заменял водку. *Фанфурик* 

Нечто удивительное и восхитительное, высшего качества. «Пляски - полный улёт». *Улёт* 

Применялось в значении «воровать», но в более безобидной форме: тырить можно было яблоки в соседском саду. *Тырить* 

Пирожки с мясом, которые продавались прямо на улице, советский «фаст-фуд». Начинка, как правило, была с душком и могла *вызвать тошноту у особо рафинированных едоков. Но ничего - ели. Тошнотики*

----------

Svetlana78 (25.04.2019), Векша (12.03.2018), Леди N (16.06.2022), Лорик (14.01.2022)

----------


## Benya_78

боже мой.. не верится, я нашла именно то что мне нужно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! огромное Вам спасибо, возьму за основу ваш сценарий, конечно прийдется перекрутить чуток, только вот очень жаль конкурсы не поняла.... особенно мне кажется смешной конкурс  на самое большое Х...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А вообще девушки если сможете мне подсказать как большие специалисты своего дела, буду очень признательна за помощь. Взялась  на работе за организацию корпоратива.. как то повелось у нас что я.. массовик затейник, очень трудно в голове все разложить по полочкам. Огласила тему празднования Нового года Новый год в стиле Ретро, предложила нашим 4 отделам представить себя в виде музыкальных исполнителей 70-90 годов.... вообщем задумка есть.. но нужна ваша помощь и советы!!!! Очень вас прошу мои милые помогите.. состряпать сценарий прикольный!

----------


## lezi

*Benya_78*,
 К сожалению нет твоего имени,по этому не знаю к кому обращаться.У нас есть тема Ретро.Зайди в нее.Там много хорошего и полезного.

----------


## Benya_78

> *Benya_78*,
>  К сожалению нет твоего имени,по этому не знаю к кому обращаться.У нас есть тема Ретро.Зайди в нее.Там много хорошего и полезного.


Спасибо большое, забыла представиться. меня зовут Наташа.:smile:

----------


## Таня.2009

Добрый вечер.

Могу предложить План Вечеринки 70-80-х, которую проводила сама.
Если будут вопросы - пишите.

Вступительная часть

Давайте вспомним…АBBA

Виктора «Что почем»

Давайте вспомним… «Самоцветы»

Эстафета «Пионерский галстук»

Давайте вспомним… Modern Talking

Игра «Угадай мелодию»

Давайте вспомним… «Песняры»

Игра «Телепередачи»

Давайте вспомним… C.C. CATCH

Игра «А ну-ка мальчики»

Давайте вспомним…Ю. Антонов

Игра «А ну-ка девочки»

Давайте вспомним…Toto Cutugno

Игра «Заначка»

Музыкальная пауза  (танцы)

Давайте вспомним… Мираж

Игра «Перевёртыши»

Давайте вспомним… Boney M

Игра «Кинофильмы»

Давайте вспомним… Вячеслав Добрынин

Игра «Фразы»

Давайте вспомним… Arabesque

Игра «Собери фразу»

Давайте вспомним… Алла Пугачева

Эстафета «Шары»

Давайте вспомним…… Demis Russos

Игра «Танцевальная эстафета»

Призовая лотерея отерея

Музыкальная пауза (танцы)

----------

Леди N (16.06.2022), Лорик (14.01.2022)

----------


## Benya_78

Таня огромное спасибо, обязательно многое возьму из предложенного сценария, вопросов конечно у меня много, например  как проводить эти викторины и эстафеты.. содержание. И вот например как вы представляли группу АBBA, например, играла их песня, а под нее выступали люди?или н адо было како то более оригинальнее выступать.. мучаюсь над этими вопросами, потому что у меня будут 4 отдела, каждому дала задачу подготовить номера того времени, артистов они сами выберут, как кого представлять в чем должна быть изюминка выступления, пока не могу придумать






> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Могу предложить План Вечеринки 70-80-х, которую проводила сама.
> Если будут вопросы - пишите.
> 
> Вступительная часть
> 
> Давайте вспомним…АBBA
> 
> ...

----------


## Таня.2009

> И вот например как вы представляли группу АBBA, например, играла их песня, а под нее выступали люди?или н адо было како то более оригинальнее выступать.. мучаюсь над этими вопросами, потому что у меня будут 4 отдела, каждому дала задачу подготовить номера того времени, артистов они сами выберут, как кого представлять в чем должна быть изюминка выступления, пока не могу придумать


Добрый день.


В перерывах между играми я рассказывала немного из истории (см. ниже), предлагала  узнать о ком идёт речь, а после того как угадывали включали трек и их известным хитом.
.
ABBA (на русском — АББА) — шведский музыкальный квартет, существовавший в 1972—1982 годах и названный по первым буквам имён исполнителей. 
•	Агнета Фельтског (швед. Agnetha Åse Fältskog) — вокал (р. 5 апреля 1950, Йёнчёпинг, Швеция). 
•	Бьёрн Ульвеус (швед. Björn Kristian Ulvaeus) — вокал, гитара (р. 25 апреля 1945, Гётеборг, Швеция). 
•	Бенни Андерссон (швед. Benny Bror Göran Andersson) — клавиши, вокал (р. 16 декабря 1946, Стокгольм, Швеция). 
•	Анни-Фрид (Фрида) Лингстад (швед. Anni-Frid Synni Lyngstad) — вокал (р. 15 ноября 1945, Балланген/Нарвик, Норвегия). 
Является одним из наиболее успешных коллективов за всю историю популярной музыки. Самая известная группа, созданная в Скандинавии. Квартет занимал первые места в мировых чартах с середины 1970-х до начала 1980-х. Они остались в плейлистах радиостанций, и их альбомы продолжают продаваться по сей день. Записи группы по всему миру были проданы тиражом более 350 миллионов.
Они были первыми представителями континентальной Европы, кто завоевал первые места в чартах всех ведущих англоговорящих стран (США, Англия, Канада, Ирландия, Австралия и Новая Зеландия).

Самоцветы — советский и российский вокально-инструментальный ансамбль (ВИА) под руководством Юрия Маликова. Среди известных песен есть такие, как «Мой адрес Советский Союз», «Там, за облаками», «Вся жизнь впереди», «Не повторяется такое никогда», «Всё, что в жизни есть у меня» и др.

Modern Talking (Модерн Токинг, с англ. Современный разговор) — немецкий англоязычный музыкальный дуэт, исполнявший танцевальную музыку в стиле Евро-диско, состоявший из Томаса Андерса и Дитера Болена. В конце своего существования дуэт развился в до сих пор коммерчески самую успешную немецкую поп-формацию. Образован в 1984 г.
Во второй половине 1980-х гг. Modern Talking были одной из самых популярных групп Европы. Состав дуэта: Дитер Болен (р. 7 февраля 1954, Ольденбург), Томас Андерс (настоящее имя Бернд (Бернард) Вайдунг, р. 1 марта 1963, Мюнстермайфельд).

Песняры́ — вокально-инструментальный ансамбль под управлением Владимира Мулявина, созданный в Минске в 1969 году. Известен широкой аудитории слушателей по песням «Косил Ясь конюшину», «Беловежская пуща», «Белоруссия», «Вологда» и многими другими.
Ансамбль изначально позиционировался как фольклорный. Основу репертуара составляли обработанные белорусские народные песни. Впоследствии в репертуар были включены песни советских композиторов, песни на стихи известных поэтов, таких, как Янка Купала, Роберт Бёрнс, Владимир Маяковский. Ансамблем было поставлено два больших театрализованных произведения (рок-оперы) — «Песня о доле» и «Гусляр».
В репертуаре ансамбля были песни на стихи Михася Шушкевича, Рыгора Бородулина, Геннадия Буравкина, Янки Сипакова, Петруся Макаля, Леонида Прончака.
В 1990-е годы интерес к творчеству коллектива падает, в 1998 году группа раскалывается, а в 2003 году умер Владимир Мулявин.
В настоящее время существует несколько коллективов, исполняющих произведения из репертуара легендарных «Песняров», и название которых включает слово «Песняры». Наиболее известны два коллектива — ансамбль «Белорусские песняры» и Белорусский государственный ансамбль «Песняры».

Каролина Мюллер (нем. Caroline Müller) — немецкая поп- и диско-певица, известная под псевдонимом C. C. Catch.
В конце 70-х гг. семья Каролины Мюллер переехала в Германию. В 1980 г. она была участницей женского квартета «Optimal». В 1985 г. её заметил Дитер Болен — участник дуэта Modern Talking — и стал её продюсером. Для певицы был выбран псевдоним C. C. Catch.
Первые синглы — I Can Lose My Heart Tonight, Cause You Are Young и Strangers By Night стали хитами как в Германии, так и во всей Европе.
Сотрудничество Мюллер и Болена прекратилось в конце 80-х гг. из-за разногласий, касающихся самостоятельности певицы в части написания песен. В 1989 году C. C. Catch записала альбом Hear What I Say в содружестве с продюсером Andy Taylor из Duran Duran.
Затем о певице много лет ничего не было слышно. Однако, она вернулась на большую сцену в 1998 г. с ремиксами на свои старые хиты. Возвращение было довольно успешным, что побудило Мюллер давать свои концерты в Европе. Её последний сингл — Silence, вышедший в 2004 г., достиг 47-й строчки в немецких чартах. В настоящее время Каролина продолжает свою музыкальную карьеру, хоть и не такую успешную, какой она была в 80-х гг., но не смотря на это, она пользуется большой популярностью в странах СНГ, где до сих пор популярен стиль диско.
Осенью 2009 года готовиться к выходу новый альбом Каролины Supernature power, одноименный заглавный трек этого альбома уже поступил в ротацию.

Ю́рий Миха́йлович Анто́нов (19 февраля 1945, Ташкент) — советский и российский эстрадный певец и композитор. Народный артист России (1997)[1], заслуженный деятель искусств Российской Федерации, Заслуженный артист Чечено-Ингушской АССР (1983).

То́то Куту́ньо (итал. Toto Cutugno, полное имя — Сальваторе Кутуньо, Salvatore Cutugno; род. 7 июля 1943) — итальянский композитор, эстрадный певец.

В начале 1975 года Кутуньо начинает выступать с группой Gli «Albatros», пишет вместе с поэтом Вито Паллавичини песни Oasis, Uomo dove vai, Africa. В том же году художественный руководитель популярного французского певца Джо Дассена Жак Пле замечает тандем Кутуньо — Паллавичини. Постоянные авторы текстов Дассена Клод Лёмель и Пьер Деланое пишут на мелодии Тото Кутуньо французские тексты. Так появляются знаменитые Et si tu n`éxistais pas, Salut и французский поп-хит лета 1975 года L`été Indien.

За 3 последующих года Кутуньо напишет для Джо Дассена ещё 6 песен, в том числе рекордно длинную (продолжительность — 12 мин) композицию Le jardin du Luxembourg.

В 1976 году Тото впервые участвует в фестивале Сан-Ремо с песней Volo AZ 504 в составе Gli «Albatros» и занимает третье место в общем зачете. В том же году Кутуньо с большим успехом выступает на Festivalbar с песней Nel cuore, nei sensi. Французский вариант этой песни — «Voici les clés» — в исполнении Жерара Ленормана занимает ведущие строчки хит-парадов во Франции.

Годом позже Gli «Albatros» вновь выступают на сцене театра «Аристон» на очередном Сан-Ремо. Песня Gran Premio занимает пятое место. Сразу после фестиваля группа распадается.
В 1980 году певец выигрывает конкурс в Сан-Ремо с песней Solo noi.

В 1990 году Тото Кутуньо выигрывает конкурс «Евровидение» в Загребе с песней Insieme: 1992. В результате Италия получила право на проведение «Евровидения» в 1991 году. Ведущими конкурса «Евровидение-1991», проходившего в Риме, были два единственных представителя Италии, выигрывавших конкурс «Евровидение» – Тото Кутуньо и Джильола Чинкветти, победительница конкурса 1964 года.

Boney M. — немецкая (изначально западно-германская) диско-группа, созданная в 1975 музыкальным продюсером Франком Фарианом.
Западно-германский продюсер Франк Фариан, экспериментируя с новым стилем диско, записывает необычную композицию Baby Do You Wanna Bump? в конце 1974 и публикует её под псевдонимом Boney M., по имени героя популярного тогда австралийского детективного сериала. В композиции он использовал исключительно свой голос, записав в многоканальном варианте как мужскую, так и «женские» вокальные партии на студии Europa Sound Studios в Оффенбахе ([1]). Но неожиданный успех и посыпавшиеся приглашения для концертных и телевизионных выступлений, заставили его срочно, с помощью кастинг-агента en:Katja Wolf, набрать карибскую группу в состав которой вошли en:Maizie Williams, en:Sheila Bonnick, Натали и танцор Майк. Однако это был временный вариант. Окончательный состав сформировался к 1976 году, когда в него вошли эмигранты с карибских островов: ямайские вокалистки en:Liz Mitchell и en:Marcia Barrett, танцовщица с острова Монтсеррат en:Maizie Williams и танцор en:Bobby Farrell с острова Аруба.

Вячесла́в Григо́рьевич Добры́нин (наст. фам. Анто́нов (фамилия матери)) род. 25 января 1946 (63 года), Москва, РСФСР) — российский эстрадный певец и композитор, Народный артист России (1996)[1], заслуженный деятель искусств РСФСР (1991), лауреат премии Ленинского комсомола (1986), премии Московского комсомола (1982), трехкратный обладатель Национальной российской премии «Овация», лауреат премии имени Исаака Дунаевского и премии «Золотой граммофон», лауреат 15 телевизионных фестивалей «Песня года».
Неоднократно становился лауреатом многих популярных всесоюзных и международных конкурсов и фестивалей («Юрмала», «Ялта», «Братиславская лира», «Золотой Орфей», «Зелена Гура»). 27 сентября 1998 года на «Площади звезд» у ГЦКЗ «Россия» заложили именную плиту Вячеслава Добрынина.

Arabesque («Арабеск») — немецкая поп-группа, работавшая в жанре диско с элементами хай-энерджи. Основная вокалистка группы Сандра после распада группы продолжила успешную сольную карьеру (в 1990-е гг. также принимала участие в проекте Enigma).
Несмотря на отсутствие популяризации диско в советских СМИ, оно имело в СССР массу почитателей. Arabesque были одной из любимых групп на советских дискотеках. Популярность группы была настолько велика, что в 1984 году на фирме «Мелодия» вышла грампластинка с десятью песнями из разных альбомов. Пластинка очень быстро стала, как тогда говорили, «дефицитной», и её было можно купить только с огромной переплатой. В основном же песни группы расходились по стране в магнитофонных записях.
В 1989 году на волне «Перестройки» Сандра была приглашена в Москву, где её встретили полные залы восторженных поклонников. Песни Arabesque и теперь часто звучат на российском радио в ретро-программах, посвящённых 1980-м (например, на «Авторадио» в рубрике «Дискотека 80-х» и радио «Ретро FM»).

А́лла Бори́совна Пугачёва (15 апреля 1949, Москва) — советская и российская эстрадная певица, продюсер, композитор, киноактриса. Заслуженная артистка РСФСР (1980), Народная артистка РСФСР (1985), Народная артистка СССР (1991), Лауреат Государственной премии Российской Федерации.
Музыкой увлеклась с детства, петь начала ещё в школе. До начала сольной профессиональной карьеры работала со многими коллективами.
•	1965 — в год окончания 496-й средней московской школы записала для программы «С добрым утром» Всесоюзного радио песню «Робот». 
•	1966—1967 — первые гастроли по Заполярью и Тюмени в составе агитбригады радиостанции «Юность». 
•	1967 — стала концертмейстером в Государственном училище циркового и эстрадного искусства, обучение на дирижёрско-хоровом отделении Московского государственного музыкального училища им. Ипполитова-Иванова. 
•	1969 — работает солисткой липецкого вокально-инструментального ансамбля «Новый Электрон». 
•	1970 — стала артисткой Росконцерта. 
•	1971 — работает в ансамбле «Москвичи». 
•	1971—1972 — работает в эстрадном оркестре под руководством Олега Лундстрема. 
•	1974—1976 — работает в ансамбле «Весёлые ребята» под руководством Павла Слободкина. 
•	1976 — в октябре 1976 уходит из «Весёлых ребят». 
•	1976 — первый финал фестиваля «Песня года». 
•	1977 — снялась в главной роли и впервые выступила в качестве профессионального композитора (под псевдонимом Борис Горбонос) в кинофильме «Женщина, которая поёт». 
•	1977—1980 — выступает с группой «Ритм» под руководством Александра Авилова. 
•	1980 — создана группа «Рецитал» под руководством Ю. Шахназарова, которая сопровождала выступления певицы в течение многих лет. 
•	1981 — окончила факультет режиссёров музыкального театра Государственного института театрального искусства имени А. В. Луначарского. 
За годы творческой деятельности Аллой Пугачёвой выпущены: «Женщина, которая поёт» (1979), «Монологи певицы» (1981), «У нас в гостях Маэстро» (1981; с участием Раймонда Паулса), театрализованное представление «Пришла и говорю» (1984), сольная программа «Поёт Алла Пугачёва» (1993). С 1988 года в крупнейших залах страны проходят «Рождественские встречи» — уникальная программа, в которой в гостях у Аллы Пугачёвой собираются все звезды российской эстрады и телевизионная версия которой традиционно является любимой передачей на отечественном телевидении. Певица записала более десятка альбомов и дисков, а в 1996 году вышла Коллекция из 13 компакт-дисков («General *******»).
Наряду с активной концертной деятельностью Алла Пугачёва принимала участие в десятках престижных фестивалей и конкурсов песни, как в качестве участницы, так и в качестве члена жюри: в 1974 году стала лауреатом V Всесоюзного конкурса артистов эстрады (3-я премия) с песнями «Посидим, поокаем» и «Ермолова с Чистых прудов»; завоевала Гран-при фестиваля «Золотой Орфей» с песней «Арлекино» (1975) и неоднократно была его гостьей; участвовала в программе фестиваля МИДЕМ в Каннах (1976); являлась членом жюри 1-го телевизионного конкурса «С песней по жизни» (1977); завоевала Гран-при «Янтарный соловей» на конкурсе «Сопот-78» с песней «Все могут короли» (1978); была приглашена на передачу ТВ ГДР «Пёстрый котёл» в сентябре 1979; была гостьей конкурса «Сопот-79»; участвовала в радиоконцерте WDR в рамках международного музыкального фестиваля в Кёльне (1980); была гостьей фестиваля «Братиславская лира» и конкурса советской песни г. Зелёна-Гура (1983); была гостьей фестиваля в Сан-Ремо с песней «Надо же…» вместе с В. Кузьминым (1987); работала в жюри и принимала участие в гала-концерте фестиваля кантри-музыки в Нэшвилле, где ей был вручен приз «Distant Accord» за победу в фестивале и за вклад в фестивальное движение (1989); участвовала в фестивалях «Звёздный прибой» в Севастополе (1993—1994), «Роксалана» (Киев, 1994), «Рок-Саммер» (Таллин, 1994), «Славянский базар» (Витебск, 1994), «Голос Азии» (Алма-Ата, 1995). В 1997 году приняла участие в одном из самых престижных конкурсов песни «Евровидение».
Алла Пугачёва участвовала в культурной программе «Олимпиады-80», в молодёжном мосте «Москва-Калифорния» (1982), в телепрограммах «Новогодний аттракцион» (1982—1984), в XII Международном фестивале молодёжи и студентов в Москве (1985). В 1986 году состоялись благотворительный концерт «Счёт 904» в СК «Олимпийский» в помощь пострадавшим в Чернобыле и сольный благотворительный концерт на Чернобыльской АЭС. В 1989 году, Алла Пугачёва приняла участие в благотворительном фестивале «Милосердие и красота» в Киеве. В 1997 году в период празднования 850-летия Москвы Алла Пугачёва приняла участие в грандиозном Спектакле-дивертисменте «Москва на все времена» — церемонии закрытия празднования в Лужниках.
Певица провела десятки сольных концертов в стране и за рубежом. Её гастролям в США, Германии, Швейцарии, Индии, Франции, Италии, Венгрии, Швеции, Югославии, Румынии, Израиле, Польше, Финляндии, Японии, Северной Корее, Австралии, Кубе и многих других странах неизменно сопутствовал успех. Так, в апреле 1985 года в Финляндии состоялась церемония спуска на воду судна «Алла», названного в её честь.
В творческой биографии певицы — сотрудничество со многими известными в мире музыки отечественными и зарубежными композиторами и исполнителями. В их числе — Александр Зацепин, Раймонд Паулс, Игорь Николаев, Юрий Чернавский, совместный концерт со знаменитым французским музыкантом Джо Дассеном на открытии гостиницы «Космос» в Москве (июль 1979). Особенно плодотворным оказалось творческое сотрудничество с немецким композитором Удо Линденбергом, которое началось после успешных гастролей в Швеции в 1986 году. С его участием прошли гастроли по СССР с программой «Алла Пугачёва представляет…» с участием трио «Херрейз» (Швеция). Совместно с Удо Линдербергом в 1987 году Алла Пугачёва принимала участие в фестивале рока в Винтертуре (Швейцария), на празднике прессы «Рок за безъядерный мир» в Дуйсбурге и марше мира памяти Улофа Пальме в Мюнхене (ФРГ), выступала в ходе антивоенной манифестации в Хассельбахе (ФРГ). В июле 1988 года состоялась презентация совместного диска «Песни вместо писем».
В 1987 году в результате скандала в гостинице «Прибалтийская» на время пропала из эфира.
В 1988 году создала и возглавила театр-студию «Театр Песни». Являясь его художественным руководителем, она организовала многочисленные гастроли по городам СССР с программами, в которых принимали участие артисты театра, многие из которых стали впоследствии звёздами отечественной эстрады: «Молодые-молодым или Концерт для друзей» (1989 год), «Концерт для друзей» (1990), концертный тур «Звёздное лето» по СНГ с участием Ф. Киркорова, В. Преснякова, К. Орбакайте и многих других (1992 год).
Уход со сцены
5 марта 2009 года Алла Пугачёва заявила, что прекращает концертную деятельность как певица. «Алла Пугачёва — певица уйдёт со сцены, но настанет время другой Аллы Пугачёвой, у которой есть „Радио Алла“, есть театральная деятельность. Хотя уходить сейчас, наверное, не время — на дворе кризис, надо зарабатывать деньги, но есть ряд причин, по которым я это делаю. Вот две главные причины. Первая — здоровье мое, сердце мое уже не очень позволяет кататься туда-сюда. И вторая причина — в том, что после ряда операций, которые мне пришлось перенести, мой голос, конечно, подсел и уже не может выразить тех интонаций, которые мне хотелось бы донести», — рассказала певица[1].

Де́мис Ру́ссос (греч. Ντέμης Ρούσος; настоящее имя Артемиос Вентурис Русос, греч. Αρτέμιος Βεντούρης Ρούσος; 15 июня 1946, Александрия, Египет) — греческий певец.
Демис Руссос родился 15 июня 1946 года в Египте, в Александрии, в семье выходцев из Греции с богатыми музыкальными традициями — его мать была певицей, а отец играл на классической гитаре. Во время учебы в музыкальной школе Демис освоил игру на гитаре, трубе, контрабасе и органе. В середине 50-х годов семья переехала в Грецию.
В 1963 году Демис Руссос вместе с Вангелисом и Лукасом Сидерасом создали группу Aphrodite's Child. В 1968 году, после военного переворота в Греции, группа перебралась в Париж, где добилась успеха благодаря песне Rain & Tears.
В 1971 году Демис Руссос покинул группу и начал сольную карьеру и в 1974 году к нему пришёл успех с альбомом Forever & Ever. Сингл с песней Happy То Be On An Island In The Sun поднялся до пятого места в британском хит-параде, однако невысокие позиции песни Can’t Say How Much I Love You и альбома Souvenirs извещали о спаде популярности. Но настойчивый певец триумфально вернулся на вершину британского Тор 20 с авторским макси-синглом The Demis Roussos Phenomenon. В том же году песня When Forever Has Gone достигла второго места. Значительно меньше повезло очередному макси-синглу Kyrila, который едва добрался до сорокового места.
Спад популярности записей контрастирует с концертными выступлениями Русоса, где он умело использует свой необычный тенор. Однако отдавая предпочтение сценическому оформлению своего костюмированного шоу, Демис Русос заводит зрителей ещё до того, как начинает петь.
Демис Руссос имеет двух детей от трёх браков — дочь Эмили и сына Сирила. У него есть дом в Нейи, однако большую часть года он живёт в Греции[1]
Демис Руссос участвовал в записи саундтреков к фильмам «Огненные колесницы» и «Бегущий по лезвию бритвы».
Иформация взята с ru.wikipedia.org

----------

Леди N (16.06.2022), Ллорхен (17.10.2022)

----------


## Самаряночка

Таня 2009, у вас замечательная подборка по артистам 80-х. Вот тоже готовлю программу и к юбилею, по 80-м и новый год по советской тематике. Из вашего плана заинтересовало следующее: 

Эстафета «Пионерский галстук»

Игра «Телепередачи»

Игра «А ну-ка мальчики»

Игра «А ну-ка девочки»

Игра «Заначка»

Игра «Перевёртыши»

Игра «Кинофильмы»

Игра «Фразы»

Игра «Собери фразу»

Эстафета «Шары»

Игра «Танцевальная эстафета»

Будьте добры, расшифруйте!

----------


## валекса

какие конкурсы игры вы проводите на корпоративах

----------


## Александринка

К 80-м я привязываю еще и соревнования по т.н. "гражданской обороне". Такие ведь мероприятия тогда проходили. Народ на это очень ведется.
Конкурсы такие: "Эвакуация". Вызываются 1 мужчина и 1 женщина (похудее). Он должен на руках принести на танцпол из зала как можно больше женщин, а она должна чтобы ее мужчины на руках приносили и оставались в условленном месте. Кто больше народу "эвакуирует", тот и победил.
Дальше: "Санитары" - три пары. Женщины обматывают головы бинтом как можно профессиональней. На корпоративе начальник определяет кто правильней сделал.
Дальше: "Тушение возгорания". 2 команды переливают шприцами (без иголок - безопаснее) воду из стакана в совй стакан, расстояние между стаканами - 5 метров. Кто быстрее наберет воду - победитель!
Недавно у меня был корпоратив пожарников - они были в восторге!

----------


## luna

Девочки,где-то на форуме попадались загадки в стихах про ВИА восьмидесятых.Не найду.Ткните меня носом,плиз...Может у кого есть подобная викторинка?Очень надо .

----------


## ppg1

Посмотрите  пост
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=410
пожет кому-то подойдет

----------


## ОЙ-ки

А мы хотим сдрузьями собраться, я тоже в поиске.
кстати, накачала много музыкальных клипов 80-х и 90-х годов, смотрю их и так хорошо...ностальжи.

Муз.клипы находятся на сайте clipes.ru
 Может кому пригодится.. :Aga:

----------


## olga77

Интерестно, а тема еще актуальна, а то у меня есть, что сказать. Кстати свое, личное. Или куда-то можно еще закинуть?

----------


## валерия-нка

Ольга тема актуальна особенно 90 если можно поделитесь пожалуйста И если проводили то что хорошо прошло что молодёжь хорошо принимала Очень интнресно

----------


## gribkovo4ka

> Девочки,где-то на форуме попадались загадки в стихах про ВИА восьмидесятых.Не найду.Ткните меня носом,плиз...Может у кого есть подобная викторинка?Очень надо .


Присоединяюсь к просьбе, поделитесь, пжт. Тоже очень надо .

----------

